# Large circular panel in circular frame



## MarkB353 (25 Feb 2022)

Hi,
For an upcoming project I’ve got to fit a 4’ jointed panel in a circular frame that will be hung on a wall. The grain of the panel will be running up and down so I expect movement to be sideways. 
the design calls for a tongue fitting in a groove in the panel with a small reveal. 
if I just put the panel in it will just sit at the bottom of the groove making the manufacture of an equal reveal difficult in the round panel. 
so I was thinking of something along the lines of the space ball panel spacers available in the US. These don’t seem to be available in the UK? What about rubber draught excluder profile?
Thoughts, ideas?
Many thanks in advance
Mark


----------



## eribaMotters (25 Feb 2022)

I'd have thought draught excluder would compress over time. How about sitting the panel on a couple of ball bearings in the bottom of the groove?

Colin


----------



## Doug71 (25 Feb 2022)

As said stand it on something at the bottom to centralise the panel in the frame and in theory you can put a dab of glue in the middle at the top and bottom to keep it central?


----------



## MarkB353 (26 Feb 2022)

eribaMotters said:


> I'd have thought draught excluder would compress over time. How about sitting the panel on a couple of ball bearings in the bottom of the groove?
> 
> Colin


Thanks Colin. Good idea, I’ll look into it and give it a try
Mark


----------



## MarkB353 (26 Feb 2022)

Doug71 said:


> As said stand it on something at the bottom to centralise the panel in the frame and in theory you can put a dab of glue in the middle at the top and bottom to keep it central?


Thanks mate. Yes I think that’s a good idea. Like all the best solutions, nice and simple… just how I like them!
Mark


----------



## Inspector (26 Feb 2022)

A few years ago we bought an ottoman rather than have a coffee table in front of the couch. I made a tray to sit on top to have a flat surface for stuff. Before gluing the frame around the panel I drilled a 1/8" hole and put a dowel centred in the backside of both end pieces. I also cut a small slot in the ends of the panel so that the panel was centred in the frame when the corners were glued. I put a dab of glue in the middle of both long pieces to add strength and to keep the panel from rattling. With seasonal moisture changes the long side will bow in and out as needed and the panel will remain centred in the ends. 

You could do the same peg arrangement to keep your panel positioned in the centre of the frame. The dab of glue is probably unnecessary as you won't be moving it. 














Pete


----------



## DBC (26 Feb 2022)

Seems like you won’t need the spaceballs now for this job as better ideas have been suggested. However, if you do ever need them you don’t have to send off to the US as you can make your own using pre-dried dabs of low modulus silicon.


----------

